# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  Utility - ListBoxEx

## LeandroA

This is a user control of a ListBox with some extra qualities, such as being able to add icons, customize or personalize the selection edge, it also allows a choice between a method of automatic sliding through two buttons on its top and bottom or classic scrollbar. The icon can be aligned to the left of the text at the top, I would say that is special to create a side menu, accepts 32-bit icons, explained only icons, not bitmaps. It also has almost all options and events that other controls are

[VB6] for a better view use xp theme






Sorry this section is correct? or should be in this http://www.vbforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=43

----------


## si_the_geek

> Sorry this section is correct? or should be in this http://www.vbforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=43


The CodeBank is for code snippets, complete items (like this) belong in the UtilityBank... but you picked the wrong sub-forum, so I've moved it to "UtilityBank - Components".

----------


## DigiRev

Wow, that's really nice.  :EEK!:   :Thumb: 

 :Duck:

----------


## CDRIVE

> Wow, that's really nice.


Ditto to that!  :Thumb:

----------

